# Panning a go at BHO



## Growdude (Jan 30, 2011)

What is best to use, I have all bud, fresh, frozen or dried, looking to make the finest oil I can.


----------



## niteshft (Jan 30, 2011)

IMO, I would use fresh or frozen that has been thawed. I haven't done it before but my thinking is that a dry product will absorb some of the product and be trapped. Fresh or frozen has moisture in it that will help block the absorbtion during the process.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 30, 2011)

I would use dried, cured buds. I believe you'll get a better product that way. Med4ME is the BHO expert tho!!


----------



## Locked (Jan 30, 2011)

I believe ogkushman knows quite a bit about making itBHO...maybe he will chime in...I make ISO and use frozen trim/buds. Give it a good wash and shake and then strain it through a cpl coffee filters into my crock pot on low now...works like a charm.


----------



## budtender (Jan 30, 2011)

I have made it both ways IMO, Dried worked better because I was able to get a better return and if you use 5 times refined you should be safe as there should be complete evaporation. Enjoy!


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jan 30, 2011)

use dry bud, wet bud will have more chlorophyl in it because of the water.
use 5xrefined butane if you can.
use stainless steel/HDPE plastic as the extractor. 
make sure to evaporate all the butane from the oil.
PM me if you want help with anything or are curious about making your oil into cleaner more potent budder. eace:


----------



## Graywolf (Jan 31, 2011)

We do both but usually do it to cured material, and our volunteer patient test panel votes fresh BHO the premier of all extracts to vaporize and I agree. 

The word most often used to describe the flavor is "fresh", because of all the turpeen flavors darting off in all direction.

As noted, yield is significantly lowerr than cured material, but if you consider that after being cured the material that just had a low yield would be about 85% less weight without the water, the yields are about comparable.

The extract also proved to be very light yellow, even after decarboxylation, which typically would turn it a dark amber.  See attached pictures of cured and fresh decarboxylated oil.

PS, we do it frozen to tie up the water. 

View attachment 94.5 gram BHO run-1.jpg


View attachment Fresh frozen butane extraction.jpg


----------



## Growdude (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone, love the look of that oil in the 2nd pic Graywolf.

Whats the best way to smoke this stuff?


----------



## Killuminati420 (Feb 1, 2011)

the best way to smoke it if you have the money is using and oil dome and nail imho. theres a lot of videos on youtube of them, kinda spendy depending on what kind you get. i got my oil dome for 70. bought the bong seperate.  View attachment IMG_0362.JPG

i dont smoke any oil out of it, only clean budder, nothing chlorophylic.


----------



## Graywolf (Feb 1, 2011)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone, love the look of that oil in the 2nd pic Graywolf.
> 
> Whats the best way to smoke this stuff?


 
Hee, hee, hee, lots of choices.  I started out just annointing the inside of rolling papers with oil, which works damn well.

These days I vaporize it, so as to avoid the products of combustion.

Volcano offers a Titanium sponge, but we just make our own equipment or have it made at our local scientific glass shop.  

HMK makes a swing Ti skillet that seems to have drawn the central focus, and there is a system that uses a Ti or glass nail in a globe that also works well.

Skunk pharm of course has to do their own thang, so we use a system where we dip a hot wand in oil and inhale the vapors.  We use a borosilicate oil well to hold the product, and dip either a heated borosilicate, a quartz, or a Commercially Pure (CP) Titanium wand in the pool to create the vapors.

Here are a few pictures of our local brain farts:   

. 

View attachment Oil pipes with wands.jpg


View attachment Oil pipes and wands.jpg


----------



## niteshft (Feb 1, 2011)

(PS, we do it frozen to tie up the water.)

Good to know, Greywolf. I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 5, 2011)

Here are the results, I cant seem to get it to solidify any better than this. 

View attachment 011.JPG


View attachment 013.JPG


View attachment 014.JPG


View attachment 015.JPG


----------



## Killuminati420 (Feb 7, 2011)

how long did you go at it? ive had batches that took hours, even whipping for a couple hours a day for a couple days.
 in your pics it looks like theres still stuff evaping out of it and its still in an oil form but i dont really know since im not there. idk if you want to totaly make it into budder but the more you whip it the cleaner and more potent it gets. 
when you whip it eventualy it will all start sticking to itself instead of the pan and will goop up, depending on the strain you just keep going until you see its kinda doughey and not very sticky. again this all varies on strain, some will only whip so much and then just needs some time to chill. 
judge by the stickyness, the less sticky the better.


----------



## woodydude (Feb 13, 2011)

NEVER try to make BHO while stoned!!!!

Well, my first attempt at making BHO ended in my buddy, me, my kitchen the cat and back porch covered in trim!
Things were going nicely and we had started to get some oil coming outa the tube I had made, then my friend said "hey, is that something venting near the top?"
He was standing holding the gas cannister into the hole while I was holding the tube, which was getting ever colder.
I asked where, he says "There near the.............." BAAAAANG
The pressure must have built up inside the tube and it had been venting through the join where the cap was glued to the tube. Enough pressure and it exploded EVERYWHERE.
Once we realised we were both ok, we burst out laughing. It could have been real disaster had I let my friend light up straight after.
The aftermath was everything in sight covered in trim, it even got in the little gap between the top of the washing machine and the work surface it sits underneath.

Warning taken, it is ice hash from now on.
Peace
Woody


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 13, 2011)

:rofl: I am glad you're ok Woody!!!

I've heard of exploding tubes before...What did you make it out of?


----------



## Killuminati420 (Feb 13, 2011)

:rofl: at least no1 was hurt


			
				woodydude said:
			
		

> The pressure must have built up inside the tube and it had been venting through the join where the cap was glued to the tube.


that sounds like your using pvc pipe and obviously sometype of glue.
 if so that is nasty, unsafe and impure. (its the worst when the pvc has been used before, ive heard of some people using pvc once and then throwing the container away & generaly there is a lot of precautions to take when using glue)
also sounds like you might have packed the container too tightly with buds and kinda clogged the screen, ive done this but never had it blow up from pressure. but i also use flexible plastic thats used in super corrosive and volatile chemical extractions so they can take a lot of pressure.
if your going to do this i would try to be more prepared. people have died from making mistakes doing this because they werent paying attention.
*Be Safe!!* eace:


----------

